# target fog timers and fitco foggers



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if fitco foggers can be run with target brand fogger timers, I ogt a line of some fitco for $15 EACH (SORRY LIMTeD SUPPLY, NO GROUP BUYS) and I want to know if my target brand timers will work. The fitco looks like targets foggers, but I dont know if they will work, and I dont want to fry a timer to find out. Anyone have some info?


----------

